# Really annoying windows 8 sticky keys problem



## mrvillicus (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I have a problem that is plaguing me, I have a samsung np350 laptop with windows 8 and my problem is I think, linked to stick keys. I'll be using my laptop as normal and the suddenly whilst using the keyboard something happens, for example if I type W a "files" screen comes up, if I press an arrow either up or down the actual google chrome window minimizes and maximizes, also I cannot type at all, If I do lots of different applications and windows appear. There are no audible warning when this happens and I have scanned with AVG, combofix, and malwarebytes which have not found any infections etc. Now the interesting part, the only way I can stop this problem is by CTRL ALT DEL and turning sticky keys on, then off again and this does the trick. Once I have done this most times I dont have the problem again, but sometimes it will come back after a few minutes and I have to do the CTRL ALT DEL procedure again. I have also gone into CONTROL PANEL and under "ease of access" I have made sure that sticky keys and filter keys are both turned off.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To isolate the problem try using the On Board keyboard and plugging in an external one. If both work normally it's a "mechanical" problem in the keyboard. If not, it's a Windows problem.


----------



## mrvillicus (Nov 27, 2013)

it must be a windows problem then


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow


----------

